#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Reclameboodschappen in topics

## Robert H

Zoals jullie ongetwijfeld weten, wordt er automatisch een reclameboodschap geplaatst in de openingspost. De inhoud hangt af van steekwoorden die in de post voorkomen. Ik lig constant in een deuk als er weer een advertentie voorbijkomt van één of andere meubelzaak, aangezien wij het woord "kast" nog weleens gebruiken. 

Uiteraard niet in de context die de meubelbranche voor ogen heeft, maar dat weet dat domme scriptje niet.

Ik vraag me af of je ook enigszins kunt sturen op de content van het reclamebericht. Even kijken wat er gebeurt als ik allerlei trefwoorden typ over een volslagen irrelevant onderwerp:

Zomer
Vakantie
Vliegreis
Vliegtuig
Vliegvakantie
Goedkoop
Spanje
Strand
Zee
Zon

----------


## mhsounds

Helemaal niks ;-)

Want google ad words plaatst dat voor jou!
Bij elke persoon is dat anders en staan er links naar dingen waarvan google denkt dat jij op de link zou klikken.

Google het begin van 'the matrix'  :Big Grin:

----------


## tha_dj

Juist, big brother, google is watching you !

----------


## mhsounds

Zoek maar een op 'what google knows'.

Door dat soort dingen ben ik blij dat er een lampje oplicht zodra mijn webcam word geactiveerd  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Die google meldingen zie je alleen maar in onderwerpen (rechts) wanneer je niet bent aangemeld als forum-deelnemer.
Log je in, dan heb je die boodschappen niet.

Wel bovenin, die balk loopt altijd mee en moet zeggen, soms hilarisch, maar soms ook wel handig!

By the way, je trefwoorden lijken niet te werken. Of i mis de relevantie met Oral B tandenborstels en vliegeren naar Espana :0

----------


## remco_k

> Zoek maar een op 'what google knows'.
> 
> Door dat soort dingen ben ik blij dat er een lampje oplicht zodra mijn webcam word geactiveerd



En jij vertrouwd dat lampje wél? 
Er zit iets tussen je tanden.

----------


## geenstijl21

Hmmm het aansturen van reclamebooschappen:

blote vrouwen, blote vrouwen, blote vrouwen  :Big Grin: 



Edit: hhhahaha ik krijg een creditcard reclame!

----------


## Robert H

Hahaha, het werkt dus wel degelijk. Zat net naar een reclame voor reisverzekeringen te kijken...

Ik doe mee met de blote vrouwen, blote vrouwen, blote vrouwen en vooruit nog een keertje: blote vrouwen...

----------


## Radar

De cursus Rietdekken gaat niet door.
Riet is ziek ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

( heeft ooit al eens een keer ergens anders in een gastenboek diverse reclame's van dakdekkers opgeleverd :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## @lex

Ik zie nu net een reclame van www.redbaronmusick.nl Weet niet of ik nu reclame voor hem maak (denk het niet want de URL heb ik wat veranderd). Maar hij maakt ook geen reclame voor zichzelf. Zijn GoogleAd:


[Copy]

wees er snel bij weg is weg nog
enkelde sets te huur

kijk op onze websit

[/Copy]

Met de oorspronkelijke interpunktie, hoofdletters, taalfouten, etc.

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

tis hier nu weekendje weg en weekendje venetie geworden..

----------


## @lex

> tis hier nu weekendje weg en weekendje venetie geworden..



Hier met een podiumwagen een weekendje naar Zeeland, das toch logischer dan met een podiumwagen naar Venetië. Of hebben de reclames niets met elkaar te maken?

Maar ik heb inderdaad wel zin in vacantie, vacantie, vakantie, vakantie... vrije tijd, uitrusten, onder de zon, op het strand, bikini (;-) aan, zwemmen in de zee...

@lex

----------


## Mark Vriens

Die site met de slechte tekst had ik ook!

----------


## mhsounds

Ja dat lampje vertrouw ik  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Want bij dit loge bakkie zijn dat soort opties niet uit te schakelen  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Robert H

Ik krijg nu opeens reclame voor creditcards ;-)

Klopt op zich wel. Zonvakanties, blote vrouwen en licht-/geluidsapparatuur kosten een hoop geld!

----------


## 4AC

> Ik zie nu net een reclame van www.redbaronmusick.nl Weet niet of ik nu reclame voor hem maak (denk het niet want de URL heb ik wat veranderd). Maar hij maakt ook geen reclame voor zichzelf. Zijn GoogleAd:
> 
> 
> [Copy]
> 
> wees er snel bij weg is weg nog
> enkelde sets te huur
> 
> kijk op onze websit
> ...



Ik zat ook al met open mond te kijken toen ik dat reclameblok zag met zoveel spelfouten. Ik zat echt te wachten tot het beeld zou veranderen en er een reclame voor een spoed-inburgeringscursus zou komen.

Niet dus. Anti-reclame wat mij betreft!

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Met een podiumwagen naar Venetië? Poeh, ik kan tijdens een cursus NEN 1010 met een podiumwagen naar Zeeland!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik begon me al af te vragen waar de TS het over had en of ik echt zo achterlijk was, omdat ik het niet begreep.

Toen zag ik ineens GoogleAds voorbij komen.

Reclame? Wat is dat?
(heerlijk, die FireFox plugins)

----------


## 4AC

> Ik begon me al af te vragen waar de TS het over had en of ik echt zo achterlijk was, omdat ik het niet begreep.
> 
> Toen zag ik ineens GoogleAds voorbij komen.
> 
> Reclame? Wat is dat?
> (heerlijk, die FireFox plugins)



Ik neem aan dat je het hebt over AdBlock? Of hoe heet het ook alweer?
Na het installeren van een nieuwe OS was ik al mijn plugins kwijt...  :Frown: 

Gelukkig is er een plugin (XMarks) die al mijn favorieten/links opgeslagen heeft op een server.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

hier het zelfde, maar dan met google chrome. Alleen wat last met filmpjes kijken op u-tjoep. Voor de rest zie ik geen reclame op dit forum.

----------


## mhsounds

Mooi die plugin voor Firefox, wist ik nog niet.

HEERLIJK!!!! :Big Grin:  bedankt guys  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

AdBlock Plus inderdaad. Het enige dat ik nog niet heb gevonden is hoe ik mijn eigen toevoegingen kan delen met het abonnement.

----------


## Robert H

Blijkbaar is dit systeem meer geavanceerd dan we denken. Ik kom net een advertentie tegen waarbij zelfs een héle zin (in dit geval @lex' onderschrift) wordt gekoppeld aan een geschikte advertentie ;-)

----------


## @lex

Ehh, doel je dan op de tekst:

'ohh, die grote, die staat thuis'?

Anders denk ik dat ik hem niet snap...

@lex

----------


## RenéE

Maar....is zij dan de perfecte illusie of de nabootsing van de werkelijkheid? :Confused:

----------


## mhsounds

Het is bevredigender om een illusie te perfectioneren dan de werkelijkheid na te bootsen...  
Een illusie kan je mooier maker als de werkelijkheid ;-)

Je kan namelijk de illusie hebben dat je een enorm lekker wijf hebt, werkelijkheid is dan soms anders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het is bevredigender om een illusie te perfectioneren dan de werkelijkheid na te bootsen...  
> Een illusie kan je mooier maker als de werkelijkheid ;-)
> 
> Je kan namelijk de illusie hebben dat je een enorm lekker wijf hebt, werkelijkheid is dan soms anders



In mijn geval is de illusie gelijk aan de werkelijkheid. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## stainz

> In mijn geval is de illusie gelijk aan de werkelijkheid.



dan neem ik aan dat we te maken hebben met een vrijgezel en dus in de illusie geen knappe vrouw en in de werkellijkheid ook niet.

----------


## dj-wojcik

lol..... hebben we een foto'tje?

----------


## Back on Track

het heeft er ook mee te maken wat je gegoogeld hebt...


zo heb ik veel op dj dingen en Blackberry dingen gegoogeld dus krijg ik daar veel ads voor

Robert H heeft waarschijnlijk een gerelateerde vorm van Credit card gegoogeld
************** heeft misschien de intentie om naar italie te gaan?
Radar is geintreseerd in rietdekken,

----------

